# Americans considering a move to Dubai!



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all!! My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai from Atlanta Georgia and have a few questions for you!! He is considering a job with Emirates Airline and I'm a nicu nurse! We haven't seen any posts about young married couples without children and their housing arrangements....does anyone know where they house married Emirates pilots without kids? Are there social gatherings among the expat airline employees and their spouses? Or is it what you make of it? With a husband out of town often, I'm going to need shopping buddies!! Ha! Anyone out there American, around the same age ( late 20's) and in the same boat??

Thanks! 
Jamie


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,
I know Emirates pilots with families are living in the villas in Dubai Silicon Oasis. It is, I believe, a very large villa community and is all occupied by the Emirates families. If you are housed there you will have no problem becoming a part of the community. Moreover, Emirates takes good care of it's people. I don't think you will have anything to worry about.


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

jamie_rn said:


> Hey all!! My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai from Atlanta Georgia and have a few questions for you!! He is considering a job with Emirates Airline and I'm a nicu nurse! We haven't seen any posts about young married couples without children and their housing arrangements....does anyone know where they house married Emirates pilots without kids? Are there social gatherings among the expat airline employees and their spouses? Or is it what you make of it? With a husband out of town often, I'm going to need shopping buddies!! Ha! Anyone out there American, around the same age ( late 20's) and in the same boat??
> 
> Thanks!
> Jamie



Jamie, Though i'm mid twenties and single, I can attest that you fit in in the layout of Dubai. As a city it is between a Vegas / Miami and a decentralized Dallas or Atlanta. There are always new people moving in and out of the city and so people are generally friendly. Expect to interact with many British and Australian expats in addition to the Arab and Indian populations. Certainly it is what you make of it, but if you bring an open mind and get used to the shopping (over 40 malls), you'll be fine. .


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i know several Emirate pilots that live here in Arabian Ranches with their wives and no kids....


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! Are the Arabian Ranches part of silicon oasis?? 

@American Expat: where are you from? Are you male or female?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

jamie_rn said:


> Thanks for all the info! Are the Arabian Ranches part of silicon oasis??


not part of it.... but just a few km down the road from it... right beside Global Village.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

ExpatAmerican said:


> get used to the shopping (over 40 malls).


Oh Ma God, I think imma gonna collapse.... 40 Shoppng Malls, that's my heaven. Ill move there just for that!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

You might still find this amusing and interesting The EK Babiiez [Emirates Kids] | Facebook


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

@red_nosed: haha! I love it!! That's hilarious!!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I think Silicon Oasis is only for pilots with families and children. But I could be wrong..


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Plus I hear the flying perks for pilots and their families are fantastic. Waaaay better than being cabin crew!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

jamie_rn said:


> @red_nosed: haha! I love it!! That's hilarious!!


Join 'em and mingle


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jinx said:


> I think Silicon Oasis is only for pilots with families and children. But I could be wrong..


Yes you are wrong, in the villa compounds its majority pilots and their family but not all x


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe the married pilots (fo's)withoit kids and their wives are put up in an apartment.....but we havent been able to talk to anyone yet.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Is anyone on this thread an employee (or spouse of employee) of Emirates?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm not, but my best buddy is a First Officer for Emirates currently doing his transition/quals/whatever it's called to be a pilot.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> i'm not, but my best buddy is a First Officer for Emirates currently doing his transition/quals/whatever it's called to be a pilot.


 Does he like it so far? Is he single? Married? American?


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

We are on a coed softball team here in the states......does anyone know if that is available amongst expats in Dubai?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

He's Canadian and married, lives here with his wife and dog. I saw quite a few expats playing softball last month at the field next to Metropolitan hotel, but i don't know who they were or any other details about them.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmm....good to know! Thanks! Does ur friend like working for emirates so far? Is he liking his housing arrangements??


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah I just remembered! An American friend lives with her pilot hubby in Tecom. So yes, they may put you in one of the crew buildings that also house pilots.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

jamie_rn said:


> Is anyone on this thread an employee (or spouse of employee) of Emirates?


I'm cabin crew. I live in crew housing. I know some buildings have pilots and there are some pilot only buildings.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Where do u live?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

jamie_rn said:


> Where do u live?


you could always just take the utility allowance and choose your own place to live, rather than take the company accommodation. That way you choose your own place to live. It's worth investigating depending on your personal situation - but one warning, if you opt out of company accommodation, you can never opt in again.


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

@basc: do u work for emirates?


----------

